# Dell c840 battery light flashing green green orange. Cutting off. Help!



## antarchy (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok so I got a dell c840 and when I have been working on it with the battery in it and the power cord plugged in it just shuts off from time to time. not logging out of windows but just shutting down. 

The battery light with the wall plug in or without it flashes green green orange. 

Does anyone know what this code means? I can't find any info in any dell literature on this code. 

I'm thinking it's a battery problem that's why it just shuts off on occasion but it happens with the pug in it. Any help on this would be appreciated.

I have had it on with no battery in it and the light stays dark and so far it hasn't cut off. I need to figure out if a new battery will fix this cause I can return it but I don't want to if all I need is a battery.


----------



## Dell_CA (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst located at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I’m part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I read your question and wanted to chime in. 

The flashing battery light is an indication that the system is attempting to charge the battery. The orange light indicates a problem charging one of the battery cells. This usually means that the battery either needs to be recalibrated or replaced. To recalibrate the battery just use the system until the battery is dead, then recharge and repeat the process twice, after which time the battery should be recalibrated. If this doesn’t fix the flashing orange light then the battery may need to be replaced. 

As far as the random shutdowns go, this could be a number of things. Heat, a failing motherboard, or a mix of a defective battery and loose AC port… it really depends on how it shuts down and turns back on. If the system will turn back on and stay on immediately after shutting down, it’s a safe bet to say that heat isn’t the problem. You can test the AC port by removing the battery and powering the system on with just the AC adapter. Carefully (non forcefully) move the AC adapter where it plugs into the back of the system. If it shuts down then the AC port is loose which would either need to be re-soldered (which is usually a temporary fix and can cause a lot more damage if done improperly) or the motherboard would need to be replaced. I hope this information is helpful.

Mike
Dell customer advocate


----------

